# Kalki Predicted In Hindu Scriptures



## Astroboy (Aug 7, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*IS *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*KALKI PREDICTED IN THE BOOK OF REVELATIONS?

*[/FONT]The Apocalyptic Horse Rider​      Appearance of  Kalki Avatar                  

​               "Thereafter, at the conjunction              of the two yugas, the Lord of creation will take His birth as the              *Kalki incarnation* and become the son of Visnu Yasa. At this              time the rulers of the earth will have degenerated into plunderers."              [SB 1.3.25]

0 Kesava, O Hari, who have assumed the form of Kalki! You appear like a comet  and carry a terrifying sword for bringing about the annihilation of the wicked  barbarian men at the end of the Kali-yuga. 
[ Sri Dasavatara Stotra, 10th Sloka]        


​           "Lord Kalki, the Lord of the        universe, riding His swift horse Devadatta and, sword in hand, will travel        over the earth exhibiting His eight mystic powers and eight special qualities        of Godhead. Displaying His unequalled effulgence and riding with great speed,        He will kill by the millions those thieves and rogues who have dared dress        as kings." [SB. ]

The Appearance of Lord Kalki, the Avatar or incarnation of Godhead, is  foretold in the Srimad Bhagavatam 12th Canto and described also in detail in the  Brahmanda-purana. Therein it gives predictions as to where he will appear (the  village name), who his parents will be, what his mission will be, and when he  will appear. 

It is described that he will appear at the conjunction of the two yugas, namely  at the end of Kali-yuga and the beginning of Satya-yuga. The great cycle of the  four yugas, namely Satya, Treta, Dvapara and Kali, rotates like the calendar  months. The present age of Kali-yuga lasts 432,000 years, out of which we have  passed only 5,000 years after the Battle of Kuruksetra and the end of the regime  of King Pariksit. So there are 427,000 years balance yet to be finished, till  the advent of Lord Kalki. Therefore at the end of this period, the incarnation  of Kalki will take place, as foretold in the Srimad-Bhagavatam. The name of His  father, Visnu Yasa, a learned brahmana, and the village Sambhala are also mentioned.  
shambhala-grama-mukhyasya brahmanasya mahatmanah  
bhavane vishnuyashasah kalkih pradurbhavishyati​    "Lord Kalki will appear in the home of the most eminent brahmana of Shambhala  village, the great soul Vishnuyasha."     ashvam ashu-gam aruhya devadattam jagat-patih  
asinasadhu-damanam ashtaishvarya-gunanvitah​    "Lord Kalki, the Lord of the universe, will mount His swift horse Devadatta  and, sword in hand, travel over the earth exhibiting His eight mystic opulence's  and eight special qualities of Godhead.      vicarann ashuna kshaunyam hayenapratima-dyutih  
nripa-linga-cchado dasyun kotisho nihanishyati​    "Displaying His unequalled effulgence and riding with great speed, He  will kill by the millions those thieves who have dared dress as kings."      atha tesham bhavishyanti manamsi vishadani  vai 
vasudevanga-ragati- punya-gandhanila-sprisham
paura-janapadanam vai hatesv akhila-dasyushu​    "After all the imposter kings have been killed, the residents of the cities  and towns will feel the breezes carrying the most sacred fragrance of the sandalwood  paste and other decorations of Lord Kalki, and their minds will thereby become  transcendentally pure."      yadavatirno bhagavan kalkir dharma-patir harih  
kritam bhavishyati tada praja-sutish ca sattviki​    "When the Supreme Lord Hari [Krishna] has appeared on earth as Kalki, the  maintainer of religion, Satya-yuga [the age of truth] will begin, and human society  will bring forth progeny in the mode of goodness."    

The mission of Kalki Avatara is to re-establish the religious principles, which  have disappeared by the end of Kali Yuga, the iron age of hypocrisy and quarrel.  

yada yada hi dharmasya glanir bhavati bharata
abhyutthanam adharmasya tadatmanam srijamy aham​    "Whenever and wherever there is a decline in religious practice,  O descendant of Bharata, and a predominant rise of irreligion--at that time I  descend Myself." 

"In order to deliver the pious and to annihilate the miscreants, as well  as to re-establish the principles of religion, I advent Myself millennium after  millennium." [BG 4.7-8]                                             

​                                  By the End of Kali Yuga, the population of the whole world will be so          much reduced to animalism that there will be no more power to understand          what is God, or what is spiritualism. And it is already there, the Kali-yuga.          It will increase. People will have no power to understand this philosophy,          God consciousness. So at that time, when there are no more religious principles,          there is no other alternative than to kill them all. 

        At that time the Kalki avatara will come, and He'll take a sword on the          horseback, just like a king send from heaven, He'll simply go on killing          all these non-believers, Godless creatures and usher in another Satya-yuga,          the golden age of righteousness and truth. 
        Kalki avatara is the last of the ten major incarnations  of Lord Vishnu who will appear in the end of this Kali Yuga to protect religious  principles. 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Kalki:          The Next Avatar of God* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* and          the End of Kali-yuga*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]by          Stephen Knapp [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] Stephen Knapp and his books on Spiritual Enlightenment and Vedic Culture[/FONT]        
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](An          excerpt from The Vedic Prophecies)[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
        The age of Kali-yuga is said to start from the year 3102 BC, after the          disappearance of Lord Krishna. Lord Caitanya appeared 500 years ago, at          which time the Golden Age within Kali-yuga is supposed to start and last          another 10,000 years. As the Golden Age within of Kali-yuga comes to a          close, the lower modes of material nature will become so strong that people          will lose interest in spiritual topics. It is said that everyone will          become godless. Whatever devotees, bhaktas, and sages are left on the          planet will be so unique in character and peculiar compared with the rest          of society that they will be ridiculed and hunted down in the cities for          sport like animals. Thus, they will flee the cities to live underground          in caves or high up in the mountains, or simply disengage from the earthly          plane of existence. In this way, they will disappear from the face of          the earth. That is the time when the dark influence of the age of Kali-yuga          will become so dominant that its full influence will manifest without          hindrance. [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Finally,          after 432,000 years from the beginning of the age of Kali, Lord Kalki          will appear as the twenty-second incarnation of God. This is very similar          to what some people call the second coming of Christ. 
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
[/FONT]        

           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*THE            APPEARANCE OF LORD KALKI* [/FONT]                           
                  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]There are          many incarnations of the Supreme Being as stated in _Srimad-Bhagavatam_          (1.3.26): "O _brahmanas_, the incarnations of the Lord are innumerable,          like rivulets flowing from inexhaustible sources of water." However, out          of all the various incarnations of the Supreme, the_ Srimad-Bhagavatam_          (1.3.28) specifically states "_krishnas tu bhagavan svayam_," which          means that Lord Sri Krishna is the original Supreme Personality of God.          All others are His plenary portions, or parts of His plenary portions,          who descend into this material world to carry out certain responsibilities          and to do specific things. This is especially the case when the planets          are overly disturbed by miscreants and atheists. In Kali-yuga many years          go by in which constant disturbances and social upheavals are allowed          to happen, but the Vedic literature predicts that at the end Lord Kalki          will make His appearance to change everything, as described in the following          verses: [/FONT]                                                  

​                                  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Thereafter,          at the conjunction of two _yugas_ [Kali-yuga and Satya-yuga], the          Lord of the creation will take His birth as the Kalki incarnation and          become the son of Vishnuyasha. At this time the rulers of the earth will          have degenerated into plunderers." (_Bhag_.1.3.25) [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Lord Kalki          will appear in the home of the most eminent _brahmana_ of Shambhala          village, the great soul Vishnuyasha." (_Bhag_.12.2.18) [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"At the end          of Kali-yuga, when there exist no topics on the subject of God, even at          the residences of so-called saints and respectable gentlemen of the three          higher castes, and when the power of government is transferred to the          hands of ministers elected from the lowborn _shudra_ class or those          less than them, and when nothing is known of the techniques of sacrifice,          even by word, at that time the Lord will appear as the supreme chastiser."          (_Bhag_.2.7.38) [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The _Vishnu          Purana_ (Book Four, Chapter 24) also explains that, "When the practices          taught in the _Vedas_ and institutes of law have nearly ceased,          and the close of the Kali age shall be nigh, a portion of that divine          being who exists of His own spiritual nature, and who is the beginning          and end, and who comprehends all things, shall descend upon earth. He          will be born in the family of Vishnuyasha, an eminent _brahmana_          of Shambhala village, as Kalki, endowed with eight superhuman faculties."          [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The _Agni          Purana_ (16.7-9) also explains that when the non-Aryans who pose as          kings begin devouring men who appear righteous and feed on human beings,          Kalki, as the son of Vishnuyasha, and Yajnavalkya as His priest and teacher,          will destroy these non-Aryans with His weapons. He will establish moral          law in the form of the fourfold _varnas_, or the suitable organization          of society in four classes. After that people will return to the path          of righteousness. [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The _Padma          Purana_ (6.71.279-282) relates that Lord Kalki will end the age of          Kali and will kill all the wicked _mlecchas_ and, thus, destroy          the bad condition of the world. He will gather all of the distinguished          _brahmanas_ and will propound the highest truth. He will know all          the ways of life that have perished and will remove the prolonged hunger          of the genuine _brahmanas_ and the pious. He will be the only ruler          of the world that cannot be controlled, and will be the banner of victory          and adorable to the world. [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Here in these          verses we find that Lord Kalki will come as a chastiser or warrior. By          this time the planet will be filled with people who will be unable to          understand logical conversations. They will be too slow-minded and dull-witted,          not capable of being taught much, especially in the way of high philosophy          regarding the purpose of life. They will not know what they need to do          or how to live. And they certainly will be unable to change their ways.          Therefore, Lord Kalki does not come to teach, but simply to chastise,          punish, and cleanse the planet. [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Furthermore,          we also find the name of the place where Lord Kalki will appear and the          name of the family in which He will be born. The family will be qualified          _brahmanas_. This means that a disciplic and family line of spiritually          qualified _brahmanas_ will remain on the planet throughout the          age of Kali, no matter how bad things get. Though they may be hidden,          living in a small village somewhere, it will be this line of _bhaktas_,          spiritual devotees, from which Lord Kalki will appear in the distant future.          No one knows where this village of Shambala is located. Some feel that          it is yet to manifest, or that it will be a hidden underground community          from which Lord Kalki will appear. [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In this connection          we find in the _Padma Purana_ (6.242.8-12) the prediction that          Lord Kalki will be born in the town of Shambala near the end of Kali-yuga          from a _brahmana_ who is actually an incarnation of Svayambhuva          Manu. It is described that Svayambhuva performed austerities at Naimisa          on the bank of the Gomati River for acquiring the privilege of having          Lord Vishnu as his son in three lifetimes. Lord Vishnu, being pleased          with Svayambhuva, granted the blessing that He would appear as Svayambhuva's          son as Lord Rama, Krishna, and Kalki. Thus, Svayambhuva would appear as          Dasaratha, Vasudeva, and then Vishnuyasha. Also, in the _Padma Purana_          (1.40.46) we find Lord Vishnu admits that He will be born in Kali-yuga.          Thus, He will appear as Lord Kalki. [/FONT]        


           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*THE            ACTIVITIES OF LORD KALKI* [/FONT]                        [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The _Srimad-Bhagavatam_          (12.2.19-20) describes Lord Kalki's activities as follows: "Lord Kalki,          the Lord of the universe, will mount His swift white horse Devadatta and,          sword in hand, travel over the earth exhibiting His eight mystic opulences          and eight special qualities of Godhead. Displaying His unequaled effulgence          and riding with great speed, He will kill by the millions those thieves          who have dared dress as kings."[/FONT]
       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We should          make note here that, as the Vedic literature explains, when the Supreme          kills anyone, that person is immediately spiritually purified by His touch          and because the person is focused on the Supreme Being while leaving his          body. Thus, that person attains the same destination as those _yogis_          who spend years steadying the mind in order to meditate and leave their          bodies while focused on the Supreme. So being killed by the Supreme is          a great advantage for those of a demoniac mentality who would otherwise          enter lower realms of existence or even the hellish planets in their next          lives. [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The _Vishnu          Purana_ (Book Four, Chapter 24) continues to explain Lord Kalki's          activities: "By His irresistible might he will destroy all the _mlecchas_          and thieves, and all whose minds are devoted to iniquity. He will reestablish          righteousness upon earth, and the minds of those who live at the end of          the Kali age shall be awakened, and shall be as clear as crystal. The          men who are thus changed by virtue of that peculiar time shall be as the          seeds of human beings, and shall give birth to a race who will follow          the laws of the Krita age [Satya-yuga], the age of purity. As it is said,          'When the sun and moon, and the lunar asterism Tishya, and the planet          Jupiter, are in one mansion, the Krita age shall return.'" The _Agni          Purana_ (16.10) also relates that Hari, after giving up the form of          Kalki, will go to heaven. Then the Krita or Satya-yuga will return as          before. [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Additional          information that can help us understand the activities of the next coming          of God is found in the _Linga Purana_ (40.50-92), the _Brahmanda          Purana_ (1.2.31.76-106 & 2.3.73.104-126), and the _Vayu Purana_          (58.75-110). In these texts we find descriptions of Lord Kalki as He will          appear in the future and also as how He appeared in previous incarnations          as Pramiti in this time period known as the Svayambhuva Manvantara. These          texts tell us that as Kali-yuga comes to a close, and after the death          of Bhrigu (or in order to slay the Bhrigus), Kalki (Pramiti) took birth          in the Lunar dynasty of Manu. He will wander over the planet without being          seen by any living being. Then he will start His campaign in His thirty-second          year and roam the earth for twenty years. He will take with Him a big          army of horses, chariots, and elephants, surrounded by hundreds and thousands          of spiritually purified _brahmanas_ armed with weapons. [Being          _brahmanas_, these weapons may be _brahminical_ weapons          that are activated by _mantras_, such as the powerful _brahmastra_          rather than base weapons of combat such as knives, swords, and spears,          or even guns and ordinary explosives.] Though they may try to do battle          with Him, He will kill all of the heretics [and false prophets] and wicked,          _mleccha_ kings. [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In a previous          incarnation He killed the Udicyas (Northerners), Madhya Deshyas (residents          of the middle lands), Purvatiyas (mountain dwellers), Pracyas (Easterners),          Praticyas (Westerners), Dakshinatyas (of Southern India), the Simhalas          (Sri Lankans), Pahlavas (the fair-skinned nomadic tribes of the Caucasus          mountains), Yadavas, Tusharas (people of the area of Mandhata, India,          or present day Tukharistan), Cinas (Chinese), Shulikas, Khashas, and different          tribes of the Kiratas (aboriginal tribes living in north-eastern India          and Nepal) and Vrishalas. [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]No one could          stop Him as He wielded His discus and killed all the barbarians. When          He was finished He rested in the middle land between the Ganges and Yamuna          with His ministers and followers. He allowed only a few people to remain,          scattered over the planet. These would be as seeds for the next generations          that would follow in the next Satya-yuga. Thereafter, when Lord Kalki          has made way for the next age of Satya-yuga, and delivered the earth and          whatever is left of civilization from the effects of Kali-yuga, He will          go back to His eternal abode along with His army. [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Continuing          with the description of Lord Kalki as described in the _Linga, Brahmanda,_          and _Vayu Puranas_, they explain that after Lord Kalki returns          to His eternal abode, when those subjects surviving at the end of Kali-yuga          are enlightened, the _yuga_ changes overnight. Then the minds of          all people will become enlightened, and with inevitable force Krita or          Satya-yuga sets in. People will then realize the soul, and acquire piety,          devotion, tranquility, and clear consciousness. Then those _Siddhas_          [the enlightened and perfected living beings who had remained invisible          on a higher dimension through the end of the age of Kali] return to the          earthly dimension and again are clearly visible. They establish themselves          with the return of the Saptarishis, the seven sages, who instruct everyone          about spiritual life, Vedic knowledge, and the progressive organization          of society for a peaceful and fulfilling existence. Then again people          flourish and perform the sacred rites, and the sages will remain in authority          to continue the advancement of the new Satya-yuga. [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]          
           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*THE            RETURN OF THE GOLDEN AGE -- SATYA-YUGA* [/FONT]                                  
                  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Herein we          can understand that Lord Kalki will simply chastise by killing all of          the evil kings and rogues and thereby bring in a new era of enlightened          beings, a race whose minds will be as clear as crystal. They will produce          offspring that will follow the tendencies of real human beings as found          in the age of Satya-yuga. [/FONT]               [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Srimad-Bhagavatam_          (12.2.21-24) further describes that after all of the devious and fake          kings have been killed, the remaining residents of the towns and cities          will smell the breezes that carry the sacred aroma of the Lord's sandalwood          paste and decorations, and their minds will then become spiritually purified.          When the Supreme Being appears in their hearts in His form of pure goodness,          the remaining citizens will abundantly repopulate the earth. With this          appearance of Lord Kalki, Satya-yuga will begin again and the remaining          humans will produce children in goodness. Thus, when the moon, the sun,          and Jupiter are in the constellation Kartaka, Cancer, and together enter          the lunar mansion of Pusya, that is when the age of Satya-yuga will begin.          Therefore, as related in the _Bhagavatam_ (12.2.34), after one          thousand celestial years of Kali-yuga, Satya-yuga will again manifest.          At that time the minds of men will be self-effulgent. [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The _Vishnu          Purana_ (Book Four, Chapter One) also relates that the _Vedas_          and the principles of _sanatana-dharma_, or the eternal nature          of the soul, fade and disappear from the planet at the end of every four          ages. The _Bhagavatam_ (8.14.4-5) also confirms that there are          saintly persons who help reestablish these principles in Satya-yuga along          with the basis of _varnashrama,_ which is the proper organization          of society for humanity. The _Vishnu Purana_ continues to explain          that it is in the jurisdiction of the seven universal sages or _rishis_          (the Saptarishis) to make sure the Vedic knowledge is given currency again,          even if these _rishis_ must descend from the higher planets to          do so. So in every Satya-yuga the Manu [the demigod son of Brahma who          is the lawgiver of humanity] of that age is the author of the body of          law, while the sons of Manu and their descendants are sovereigns of the          earth. This means that although the genuine spiritual knowledge or Vedic          information may disappear from this planet, it is still dwelling elsewhere          in the universe, and it is the duty of higher authorities to reestablish          it on Earth. [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]To help in          this regard, it is predicted in the _Srimad-Bhagavatam_ (12.2.37-38)          and the _Vishnu Purana_ (Book Four, Chapter 24) that there are          two persons who are waiting for the end of Kali-yuga: Devapi of the race          of Puru and brother of King Shantanu, and Maru, a descendant of King Ikshvaku.          They will be great kings and will help in the process of reestablishing          the proper principles in society. These two are alive even now by their          great mystic strength obtained through the power of devotion. They have          lived through all four of the _yugas_ and reside in the village          of Kalapa. They are waiting for the end of Kali-yuga. Then, at the beginning          of Satya-yuga, under the instructions of the Supreme, they will return          to society and be members of the family of the Manu and reestablish the          eternal religion of humanity, _sanatana-dharma_, and the institution          of _varnashrama_, which is the proper organization of society for          its continued harmony in life, and its material and spiritual progress.          They will become great kings and form proper government. Thus, by the          arrangement of the Supreme Being, there are those who will always be the          guardians of that spiritual knowledge that contains the genuine principles          for attaining the real goal of human existence. [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]After all          of this is accomplished, as related in the _Bhagavatam_ (12.2.39),          the cycle of the four ages of Satya, Treta, Dvapara, and Kali-yugas [a          Caturyuga] will continue to repeat itself along with the same general          pattern of events. [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]          
           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*IS            LORD KALKI PREDICTED IN THE BOOK OF REVELATIONS?* [/FONT]                        [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Here are          some additional interesting points to consider. There are verses from          the book of _Revelations_ in the Bible that are very similar to          the above descriptions in the _Puranas_ about Lord Kalki. These          verses are so similar that they cannot be ignored and may provide additional          insight for Christians and similarities they may share with Vedic culture.          In _Revelations_ (19.11-16, & 19-21) it states:
[/FONT]


                       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"And I saw          heaven opened, and behold a white horse; and he that sat upon him was          called Faithful and True, and in righteousness he doth judge and make          war. His eyes were as a flame of fire, and on his head were many crowns;          and he had a name written, but no man knew but he himself. And he was          clothed with a vesture dipped in blood: and his name is called The Word          of God. And the armies which were in heaven followed him upon white horses,          clothed in fine linen, white and clean. And out of his mouth goeth a sharp          sword, that with it he should smite the nations: and he shall rule them          with a rod of iron: and he treadeth the winepress of the fierceness and          wrath of Almighty God. And he hath on his vesture and on his thigh a name          written, KING OF KINGS, AND LORD OF LORDS. And I saw the beast, and the          kings of the earth, and their armies, gathered together to make war against          him that sat on the horse, and against his army. And the beast was taken,          and with him the false prophet that wrought miracles before him, with          which he deceived them that had received the mark of the beast, and them          that worshipped his image. These both were cast alive into a lake of fire          burning with brimstone. And the remnant were slain with the sword of him          that sat on the horse."

[/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This sounds          so much like the incarnation of Lord Kalki that it could hardly be anyone          else. Surely, by the time Lord Kalki appears, no one will have the slightest          expectation of Him or His appearance. No one will know His name. And His          army of _brahmanas_ will be as pure as if they had descended from          heaven. At the time of Lord Kalki's appearance, He will kill the remaining          miscreants and deliver the few saintly people from the present conditions          of the earth, changing it back to the Golden Age of Satya-yuga. In this          regard, _Revelations_ (14.1-3) also describes:

[/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"And I looked,          and, lo, a Lamb [a typical symbol for the Divine or an incarnation of          the Divine] stood on the mount Sion, and with him an hundred forty and          four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads. And          I heard a voice from heaven, as the voice of many waters, and as the voice          of a great thunder: and I heard the voice of harpers harping with their          harps; And they sung as it were a new song before the throne, and before          the four beasts, and the elders: and no man could learn that song but          the hundred and forty and four thousand, which were redeemed from the          earth."

[/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]One significant          description in the above verses is that those who are redeemed from the          earth will have God's name written on their foreheads. This is a widespread          custom of the _brahmanas_ in India to write the name of God, such          as Vishnu or Krishna, on their foreheads. This is _tilok_, which          is usually put on with clay made from the banks of a holy river. We often          see this in the middle of the forehead in the shape of a "V" which represents          the name of God and that the body is a temple of God, or the three-lined          markings of the Shaivites. The Vaishnava mark is made while reciting "_Om          keshavaya namaha,_" which means "Salutations to Lord Keshava," another          name of Krishna. [/FONT]        
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So herein          could be an indication that when the last of society is delivered from          the earth during the end times, they will be those who wear the name of          God on their foreheads, at least according to these verses. Also, as in          accord with other Vedic prophecies, we can understand that there will          be very few people left in the world who will have any piety at all. So          it would fit in with the Vedic prophecies that by the time Lord Kalki          appears, there may, indeed, be only 144,000 who will be left in the world          worthy of being delivered from the godless and chaotic conditions of the          earth. Or these may be the seeds of the new civilization that will start          the beginning of the next age of Satya-yuga. 
[/FONT]


Kalki Avatar The Apocalyptic Horse Rider


----------



## KulwantK (Aug 10, 2008)

Sat Nam, everyone.
We must remember, the Christian Bible has been translated, re-translated, and re-re-translated.  Much of the original meanings have been either lost or mis-translated.
Regarding the Book of Revelations, it is highly suggested you go to
www.zeitgeistmovie.com
and watch it.  It will put a new perspective on things.
Wahe Guru
KulwantK


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 10, 2008)

Gurfateh

Sri Dasam Granth age 1135:SearchGurbani.com
ਭਾਗ 
SECTION
Line  4   

ਅਥ ਨਿਹਕਲੰਕੀ ਚੌਬੀਸਵੌ ਅਵਤਾਰ ਕਥਨੰ ॥ 
Ath Nihkalankichaubeesvau avtaar kathanang||
Now begins the description of Nihkalanki, the twenty-fourth incarnation
Line  5   

Well we can read the Sikh version of Kalki Avtar by The Tenth Master.

After reading it we understand that it has already happened.As after we have Mehdi meer and then Satiyug where other Avtars are been told in past Tense.

In Kalki Avtar we are told by Anti Dasham Granth Sahib that Kalki is been told as killer of Sudras but there is a verse whihc they ignore.

It is in line with Sa Jaat Sa Pat Hai.. from Guru Granth Sahib Ji.  If anyone has doubt about Kalki Avtar(in Shri Dasham Granth Sahib Ji) das could be consulted .


Page1153 Line 6 
ਛਿਤ ਭਈ ਸੁੱਦ੍ਰ ॥ ਕ੍ਰਿਤ ਕਰਤ ਛੁੱਦ੍ਰ ॥ ਤਹ ਬਿੱਪ ਏਕ ॥ ਜਿਹ ਗੁਨ ਅਨੇਕ ॥੧੬੩॥
Chhit bhai suddra|| Krit karat chhuddra|| Tah bipp ek|| Jih gun anek||163||
All the people of the earth became Shudras and all were absorbed in base acts; there was only one Brahmin there who was full of virtues.163.


due to the lowly acts all became Sudras.


----------

